# why cant I see gains or seem to grow



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Im jordan 21 years old 5ft 10" currently weight 172lbs 78kg

Ive been trying to bulk up for over a year now ive followed so many bad programmes and finally I found 1

Im now following jason blaha ice cream fitness novice 5x5 fullbody workout 3x per week

3000cal intake a day

Aim for 1g of protein per 1lbs of body weight

5g creatine per day

3g beta alanine per day

1 multi vit per day

2x omega 3 caps per day

Below is the programme im using

Ice Cream Fitness Novice 5x5 Fullbody

Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

Barbell Shrug 3x8

Skullcrusher 3x8

Chins 3x5-8

or Striaght Bar/Incline Curl 3x8

Hyperextention 2x10

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x10-20

Workout B

Squat 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Standing Press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5 -10%

CGBP 3x8

Straight Bar or Incline Curl 3x8

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x10-20

Ive been doing this for 4month now im struggling to see any definition or size my lifts have and do go up each week

Dont know what im doing wrong at all and slowly beginning to loose interest :

Any help or advice would be hugely appreciated


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

My current stats

Workout A

Squat 5x5 75kg

Bench Press 5x5 72.5kg

Barbell Row 5x5 82.5kg

Barbell Shrug 3x8 102.5kg

Skullcrusher 3x8 25kg

Chins 3x5-8

Straight Bar 3x8 30kg

Workout B

Squat 5x5 72.5kg*

Deadlift 1x5 127kg

Standing Press 5x5 47.5kg*

Barbell Row 5x5 85kg

CGBP 3x8 65kg

Straight Bar Curl 3x8 30kg.

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x10-20 no8


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

gains come from the diet, if you are not eating enough you will not grow or see changes


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat more in general, try 3500 calories, eat more protein - aim for 200g a day at this stage.

Workout programme looks average at best to be honest. FB stuff is ok but personally I don't find it works that well. Maybe look at a push, pull, legs routine, nice a simple focussed around the big lifts. Or stronglifts 5x5, that works well too imo.

Other than that, things that could be holding you back are not lifting heavy enough, not pushing yourself enough, not eating enough (covered already) or just being impatient.


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

I definitely push myself as I've been determined to get big and gain some size for a while now, I do lift as heavy as I possibly can without breaking form I was wondering if to up my cal to 3500 but dont wanna get fat haha

Only other thing I could think is lack of sleep as some nights I only get 4 hours due to having a baby and working 12hour shifts


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

r88jrd said:


> I definitely push myself as I've been determined to get big and gain some size for a while now, I do lift as heavy as I possibly can without breaking form I was wondering if to up my cal to 3500 but dont wanna get fat haha
> 
> Only other thing I could think is lack of sleep as some nights I only get 4 hours due to having a baby and working 12hour shifts


Lack of sleep definitely won't help but sometimes thats just the way it is. Add more food would be my advice. Try it for a month and see how you go. Don't be afraid of putting on a little bit more fat, you won't suddenly wake up fatter one morning. Keep an eye on it and if it creeps up too fast, drop cals by 200 a day and see how that goes. Or do a bit of pwo cardio instead.


----------



## ProjectBAM (Apr 9, 2013)

Firstly, DONT GIVE UP ! ..

Secondly, as already mentioned you prob need to eat more .. i was in a similar place to you until i realised i needed to get more calories in me across 4/5/6 meals per day. .. at which point i DID start to see ACTUAL change.

Thirdly, and again as already mentioned maybe look at working 2 (or three) body parts per session and sticking to the compound exercises first with maybe some of the more interesting exercises thrown in later on


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Right thats brill ill start by upping my cals some more then, the only reason I get paranoid of fat is because I do carry a little around my waste love handles slightly


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Double the protein intake & try more cals


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eat more! Dont gain for a week or 2 increase the calories again.


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

So would consuming more protein help to then ? As I read 1g per lbs of body weight is more than enough


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

r88jrd said:


> So would consuming more protein help to then ? As I read 1g per lbs of body weight is more than enough


yes aim for 2g. also how much cabs are you taking in?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The more muscle you have = the more protein you need to preserve your muscle = the more you need to eat just to grow

Nice BB row!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

try takin measurements, thats a good way to track progress, sometimes its hard to see if u look in a mirror to often


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

tony10 said:


> yes aim for 2g. also how much cabs are you taking in?


 To Be fair I haven't a clue I try my best to get my protein In then fill the rest of my calories with fats and carbs using foods such as almonds, apples,bananas, yoghurt


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://tracker.dailyburn.com/ will be useful for ya then


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

wouldnt worry about the fat too much, its easier to gain muscle while your bulking then trying to stay in condition all year and gaining bit by bit....


----------

